# Checking In



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have been trying to read some, but I am WAY behind. I have been swamped at the studio and travelling a lot. I still have a couple more days of chaos then it should calm down. Its high school senior season here, plus all the babies.....

I am trying to keep track. If anyone has a question or problem, email me, don't assume I see it. Things are moving so fast here now, I dont get to them all. [email protected]

Just wanted to check in and say HELLO
The pups are doing good. Goldie seems to be back to her usual self and will get "fixed" very soon!

Ill post pics tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I hear you about the seniors especially!

I'm looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Here is a photo from our school this last week. 
A friend took this of me and my close girlfriends. Its nice having photgrapher friends.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think I heard something sizzling in the background as I looked at those. You gals look HOT!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dallas chicks are HOT! Hey Melissa you could put some of those b & w in a mag. like Vanity Fair! Good to have you back!! How was Paris in the spring time???


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! Great pictures!Welcome back!We missed you!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Paris was awesome! I was home one day then had to go to College Station for a class. We did not have internet in class ( gasp!) and we were out and about most of the day. Playing catch up now...

Vicki...thanks, but I doubt VF will be calling any time soon, haha. 

It was all good photography trust me!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> It was all good photography trust me!


 It is definitely good photography, but even a mediocre photographer would have great photos with you as the subject. I've seen you in person. As I recall, you were even sick then and you still had it going on. You're too modest.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great Pics Melissa. You take a good picture and you are a good picture. This little site of yours has sure caught on!!! welcome back.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures Melissa, I think we should all have you fly around to take pictures of us with our babies for Marj’s May photo challenge..


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the Black and Whites. You guys look pfabulous! Wow! A trip to Paris and glamour shots too! I wanna be you!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Melissa. Glad you are back. Those pictures are amazing. Know what you mean about catching up, I was just unplugged a few days and I have 4 pages of posts........ Wow. What a talkative bunch. LOL. This forum has come a long way.........


----------

